# New Greg Bahnsen book!



## RamistThomist (Mar 10, 2007)

Pushing the Antithesis: The Apologetic Methodology of Greg Bahnsen.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 10, 2007)

Sweet! I may pick this up. Thanks Jacob.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 10, 2007)

From here

Table of Contents

Foreword 
Introduction
Chapter 1: The Myth of Neutrality
Chapter 2: Destroying Philosophical Fortresses
Chapter 3: Defining Worldviews
Chapter 4: Worldview Features
Chapter 5: Alternative Worldviews
Chapter 6: Worldviews in Collision
Chapter 7: Overcoming Metaphysical Bias
Chapter 8: Approaching the Unbeliever
Chapter 9: The Problem of Moral Absolutes
Chapter 10: The Uniformity of Nature
Chapter 11: The Problem of Universals
Chapter 12: Personal Freedom and Dignity

Answer Key
Glossary of Terms and Phrases
Index


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 10, 2007)

He has several full-length books dealing with covenant theology, social ethics, etc. that haven't been published. I guess they are waiting on an editor and a guy with money to do it.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 10, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> He has several full-length books dealing with covenant theology, social ethics, etc. that haven't been published. I guess they are waiting on an editor and a guy with money to do it.



Who does? I am assuming Bahnsen, but are they just books or just transcribed lectures?

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 10, 2007)

Bahnsen. And they are books, not transcribed lectures.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 23, 2007)

Ok, I thought about ordering it from Covenant Media and noticed the shipping rate was set at the international price ($9). I wonder why that is. I guess I could get it from American Vision but I have a good discount with CMF.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 23, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> He has several full-length books dealing with covenant theology, social ethics, etc. that haven't been published. I guess they are waiting on an editor and a guy with money to do it.



Based on his posts on the All-Bahnsen Yahoo discussion group, David Bahnsen is preparing material for publication that he says will prove that his father agreed with Norman Shepherd's views on justification.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 23, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> Based on his posts on the All-Bahnsen Yahoo discussion group, David Bahnsen is preparing material for publication that he says will prove that his father agreed with Norman Shepherd's views on justification.




I know. I have read David's posts. Be that as it (possibly, key word) may, Bahnsen also held to imputation, which Shepherd clearly does not.


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Ok, I thought about ordering it from Covenant Media and noticed the shipping rate was set at the international price ($9). I wonder why that is. I guess I could get it from American Vision but I have a good discount with CMF.



Jacob,

I don't know what American Vision charges for the book and shipping, but Monergism sells the book for $19.95. The shipping is a $5.00 flat fee for unlimited items.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Jacob,
> 
> I don't know what American Vision charges for the book and shipping, but Monergism sells the book for $19.95. The shipping is a $5.00 flat fee for unlimited items.



I emailed the people at CMF. I then played around on the site and found a way to knock the shipping down to 4.60. I ordered the book.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm about 1/5 through the book, and so far I like it. I think it is as basic as Always Ready, but it expands and gives more material that is helpful.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 10, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> I'm about 1/5 through the book, and so far I like it. I think it is as basic as Always Ready, but it expands and gives more material that is helpful.



The footnotes are better and towards the end it gets a lot deeper. He still doesn't go into TAG as much as I would like, but he died before the discussion really took off.

I saw the DVDs that formed this book. They were cool.


----------

